# Perfect sized Petty or Bunka knife.



## thenewguyaround (May 17, 2017)

Hello Cheftalk, I have been recently shopping for a new Petty or Ko-Bunka Knife and was wondering what you guys will think will be better out of those 2 types of knives and what size do you think is best, I will be using it for a lot of meat trimming and small veggie cutting (things like shallot, garlic etc), my current main knife is a 177mm Santoku so i'm also looking for a good tip which made me think of the Ko-Bunka's, thank you for anyone helping me out figuring this out in advance. Oh and looking around carbon knives and site i'm using for knives is Chef Knives To Go.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Shiro Kamo offers a nice tall petty in R2, Kotetsu of course, one recent poster linked to a Kougetsu I thought worth a look.

My fav is the Geshin Kagero, gets real sharp and holds it's sharp better than most any other. But if you go with a regular petty like that you need to learn a modified pinch grip for knuckle clearance.

But the 177mm santoku is already small, it seems what you really could use is a 240 gyuto, and maybe one of these little gems another regular recently pointed out, you can find them on amazon: http://www.rapala.com/rapala/knives/fillet-knives/

Honesuki is another style might interest you.


----------

